# Submit button problem !



## Nucleus (19. November 2001)

--------------------------
<a href="java script:document.formularname.submit();"><img scr="los.jpg"></a>
<a href="java script:document.formularname.reset();"><img scr="los.jpg"></a>

oder

<img scr="los.jpg" onclick="document.formularname.submit();">
<img scr="los.jpg" onclick="document.formularname.reset();">
-----------------------

Ok so kann ich jetzt die submit buttons ändern - hab aber ein problem und zwar will ich jetzt die formulare überprüfen lassen -> mit onclick="return checkit()"

dann hab ich 2 onclick und das geht sicher nicht kann man das dann irgendwie zusammenführen oder gibts da ne andere möglichkeit ?
--------------------
<img scr="los.jpg" onclick="return checkit()" onclick="document.formularname.submit();">
-----------------------


----------



## lexi (19. November 2001)

du machst:
<form>
<input type="image" scr="los.jpg"> 
<img scr="reset.jpg" onclick="document.formularname.reset();"> 
</form>
das onsubmit so wie ich gesagt hab.
wenn du mehrere vorgänge bei onclick brauchst schreibste onclick="function1(); function2();"


----------



## Nucleus (19. November 2001)

*Yo,*

hab ich schon probiert is dasselbe als wenn ich onclick 2 mal schreibe -> problem is das das er dann nicht mehr zur gewünschten seite geht .


----------



## lexi (19. November 2001)

und genau deshalb machst du genau das, was der onkel lexi dir gepostet hat.. :[


----------

